# IMDC entrance test



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Heyy,
i'm giving the imdc test.. does anyone know the test format for it? and also is it easier or tougher than the uhs MCAT? because in the imdc test the entire syllabus of fsc is inculded but in the uhs test selected topics were included..


----------



## Doctor Z (Sep 10, 2015)

Dont know though The information about the test will soon be updated on the college website.


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Doctor Z said:


> Dont know though The information about the test will soon be updated on the college website.


Ohh alright,thanks for informing.


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

some one like to explain faculty of imdc
how is college mean good average or bad 
also tell other things about it


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

IMDC website seems impressive compared to other medical colleges websites .


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> IMDC website seems impressive compared to other medical colleges websites .


Fee structure of imdc is also impressive as compared to the other colleges mean very high


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Aiza Gull said:


> Fee structure of imdc is also impressive as compared to the other colleges mean very high


Haha. Yeah it's like 15,000 USD per year


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> Aiza Gull said:
> 
> 
> > Fee structure of imdc is also impressive as compared to the other colleges mean very high
> ...


Lol, looks like you guys haven't checked out Riphahs fee structure yet, it's almost 18,000$, so i guess IMDC is better in that case :3


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

kobefan234 said:


> IMDC website seems impressive compared to other medical colleges websites .


I second that.


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Latifa37 said:


> kobefan234 said:
> 
> 
> > Aiza Gull said:
> ...


But what about shifa and fumc 
They have an average and affordable fees for medium class people


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Aiza Gull said:


> Latifa37 said:
> 
> 
> > kobefan234 said:
> ...


are you talking about the foreign seat or the local seat? which ever med uni you want to apply to, if you want to apply on the foreign seat, you'll have to pay in dollars


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

shifa is like 18,000 USD . IMDC is like 15,000 USD i think


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> shifa is like 18,000 USD . IMDC is like 15,000 USD i think


I was telling about the local student which is 830000 for first year and then near about 7 lac for each next year


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Aiza Gull said:


> kobefan234 said:
> 
> 
> > shifa is like 18,000 USD . IMDC is like 15,000 USD i think
> ...


i think the fees decrease for the next year because alot of stuff like admission fees and all is just paid once for the first year..


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

i am a bit confused
in the eligibality criteria 60% in bio,che,and physics or overall 60% aggregate is required

- - - Updated - - -

I am going to apply only in imdc if i will in merit list then best of luck otherwise i am going to improve
by the way what was merit of imdc


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yar u should firstly ask these colleges whether they consider u on tht seat.


Latifa37 said:


> Heyy,
> i'm giving the imdc test.. does anyone know the test format for it? and also is it easier or tougher than the uhs MCAT? because in the imdc test the entire syllabus of fsc is inculded but in the uhs test selected topics were included..


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

mahnoor215 said:


> Yar u should firstly ask these colleges whether they consider u on tht seat.
> 
> 
> Latifa37 said:
> ...


why would they not consider me on that seat? :S


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

Cz on foreign seat they consider those who r from abroad r overseas pakistani or dual nationality holders.so if u r one of them go for it.


Latifa37 said:


> mahnoor215 said:
> 
> 
> > Yar u should firstly ask these colleges whether they consider u on tht seat.
> ...


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

mahnoor215 said:


> Cz on foreign seat they consider those who r from abroad r overseas pakistani or dual nationality holders.so if u r one of them go for it.
> 
> 
> Latifa37 said:
> ...


 As a matter of fact, i am from abroad and i am eligible to apply on the foreign seat.


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

Then u should go for foreign seat.n 1800 is good for addmission on foreign seat.but u may check u have minimum 550 in each subject.


Latifa37 said:


> mahnoor215 said:
> 
> 
> > Cz on foreign seat they consider those who r from abroad r overseas pakistani or dual nationality holders.so if u r one of them go for it.
> ...


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Last year closing merit of MBBS was 78% which is quite high I think then student with minimum having aggregate of 40+ ( fsc and matric) other wise you are wasting your time 
so I am not applying in this college due to this reason


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Aiza Gull said:


> Last year closing merit of MBBS was 78% which is quite high I think then student with minimum having aggregate of 40+ ( fsc and matric) other wise you are wasting your time
> so I am not applying in this college due to this reason


 do you have an idea about the closing merit of bds last year?
and what did you mean by 40+ in fac and matric?


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Latifa37 said:


> Aiza Gull said:
> 
> 
> > Last year closing merit of MBBS was 78% which is quite high I think then student with minimum having aggregate of 40+ ( fsc and matric) other wise you are wasting your time
> ...


yeah they said closing merit was 78% and by 40 I mean pmdc formula 
10 % matrix
40% fsc 
if you have 40% aggregate with out test then you should apply.otherwise you are wasting your time and monemoney


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

Aiza I think 78% was of Mbbs 
For bds merit of bahria college was quite low


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

I've 80% marks in F.Sc and 74% in matric how much i have to score in test of Imdc to get Admission in MBBS? Any reply will be appreciated


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

^ Man! ,This guys username is the bomb.


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

Skandril said:


> ^ Man! ,This guys username is the bomb.


Sorry??


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I was just appreciating your username.


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Virus said:


> I've 80% marks in F.Sc and 74% in matric how much i have to score in test of Imdc to get Admission in MBBS? Any reply will be appreciated


I have just read on their website 37.5% marks entrance test 12.5 marks aptitude and interview it mean they count entry test


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

Aiza Gull said:


> Virus said:
> 
> 
> > I've 80% marks in F.Sc and 74% in matric how much i have to score in test of Imdc to get Admission in MBBS? Any reply will be appreciated
> ...


Thank you


----------

